# Homemade GYM equipment...



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

The Tesco Trolly Wolly Pushdown... what you guys think?


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

And NO i did not steal the trollie from tescos, some little kids smashed it up down the park.. i pinched it off them lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

Every little helps


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol brilliant!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol sorry had to say it


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

How many club card points did you get


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Mate that is bloody brilliant, dont know how safe id feel using it though lol


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

There is no way I would trust a piece of cheap metal from a Tesco trolley to support any weight I'm using. If that collapses or snaps then the chain and bracket are going to fly up and rip a hole in your face.


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

Random181 said:


> Mate that is bloody brilliant, dont know how safe id feel using it though lol


Its pretty solid mate, done cable rows with it


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Fair doos to ya mate, i commend the inginuity


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

I like it ,but do you have to put a pound coin in every time you use it?


----------

